# Exception werfen



## tinella (14. September 2004)

hallo ihr lieben leute...
ich habe ein programm programmiert, man mittels konsole starten muss.
ich muss im ganzen acht parameter dafür eingeben. das sieht dann ungefähr so aus:

-p c://html/test
- o c://html/pruef
- w c://html/ja

nun lese ich diese parameter ein mittels dieser methode:

<I>
//parse params of help
private void parseParams(String[] argv) 
{
int argPos = 0;
if (argv.length != NORMAL_PARAMS_COUNT) {
printUsage();
System.exit(0);
}
try {
while (argPos < argv.length && argv[argPos].startsWith("-")) {
//choosen equalsIgnoreCase because the param can be small or tall
if (argv[argPos].equalsIgnoreCase("-h")
|| (argv[argPos].equalsIgnoreCase("-help"))) {
//show help
printUsage();
System.exit(0);
}

if path exist goto else if
else System.out.println("Entered path" + path + "doesn't exist.");

//show files:
if (argv[argPos].equalsIgnoreCase("-p")) {
propertyFile = argv[++argPos];
/*System.out.println(line);
System.out.println("PROPERTYFILE (INPUTFILE): \n");
printFile(propertyFile);
System.out.println(line + "\n");
*/

} else if (argv[argPos].equalsIgnoreCase("-s")) {
helpsetFile = argv[++argPos];
} else if (argv[argPos].equalsIgnoreCase("-op")) {
outputPropertyFile = argv[++argPos];
} else if (argv[argPos].equalsIgnoreCase("-oh")) {
outputHelpsetFile = argv[++argPos];
}
else throw new Exception(argv[argPos]);
argPos++;
}
}</I>

*kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich den eingegebenen pfad abchecken tu', ob er überhaupt existiert / gültig ist? hat da jemand 'ne idee? und zwischen welche codezeilen ich das hinplazier?* 

sowas wie dasda... aber halt richtig:
if path exist goto else
else System.out.println("Entered path" + path + "doesn't exist.");

Dnke euch


----------



## Vincentius (14. September 2004)

Hallo tinella,

ob ein Pfad exsitiert, kannst Du zum Beispiel so überprüfen:

```
private boolean exsistsPath(String path) {
        File file = new File(path);
        return file.exists();
    }
```

Gruß
Vincent


----------



## tinella (14. September 2004)

*@Vincent*

Hey danke dir!
War 'ne echte Musterlösung, konnt sie grad so brauchen


----------



## Thomas Darimont (14. September 2004)

Hallo!

Hier mit: ( Jakarta Commons CLI)
http://jakarta.apache.org/commons/cli/
hättest du eine prima Lösung um Kommandozeilen Parameter zu verarbeiten.

Gruß Tom


----------

